# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  акты взаиморасчетов

## richrusman

Добрый день.

После обновления, есть проблема в акте взаиморасчетов отображается всё нормально, но когда выводишь на печать. почему то все заполненные комментарии в поле документ, становятся пустыми.
может кто нибудь помочь советом? что тут может быть.

----------


## richrusman

хочу уточнить, то есть речь идёт о печатной форме Акта взаиморасчетов, на которой столбец документ, почему то пустой, хотя на предыдущей итерации он заполнен

----------


## avm3110

> хочу уточнить, то есть речь идёт о печатной форме Акта взаиморасчетов, на которой столбец документ, почему то пустой, хотя на предыдущей итерации он заполнен


Нужно смотреть отладчиком вывод печатной формы - как вариант, реквизит который должен выводить ссылку документа на указанный тип документа (например Поступление товаров и услуг) "не расчитан" и значит нужно добавить этот тип документа в указанный реквизит.

----------


## richrusman

спасибо что откликнулись, вы могли бы подробнее объяснить? то есть требуется править сам отчёт в xml? 
получается вот что. в окне Акт сверки расчетов, после процедуры заполнения , ранее в конфигурации 70.70.624, данные из колонок Содержание операции и Документ, объединялись и заполнялись в печатной форме в один столбец - Наименование операции, документы. Нюанс, когда ставлю галку согласовано с контрагентом в печатной форме выводит то что нужно, но также и то что не нужно.
может где какую галку надо вкл/выкл.

----------


## richrusman

Решение проблемы нашёл, оказалась ошибка в релизе. 

Нужно править форму.

----------

